# Got my own sparkle boat!



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> If you don't buy yourself a matching glitter bowling ball, then consider yourself banned until you do.


That's funny. I throw away, on average, 2 bowling balls a week from home cleanouts. It turns out that there is a serious correlation between bowlers and folks that lose their home to tax forfeiture.

As an aside, are there still bowling alleys? 

Aside number two, I'd have to go for the ball with the rose in it from Kingpin if I were going custom. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> So, you mean that this might not be the deal of a lifetime? Lol. :bviously aggressive sarcasm::
> 
> I do have a real addiction to old things, though. I feel a primordial attraction and admiration for things past (vehicles and such). As I've posted in another thread, I recently bought a 64 F700 dump truck. I have a 77 6 wheeler F150. My Vette is an 80. Etc etc etc.
> View attachment 775792
> ...


I can never let my pieces of equipment go either. Don't think about buying that boat unless you're ready for it to look like this in a few years. Gonna look nice with a midnight blue gel coat with silver flakes eventually....and a 200hp Gray outboard with digital controls.

I already have a bowling ball that matches it. Making the boat match the ball lol....after a whole lot of epoxy and coosa board.










Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> That's funny. I throw away, on average, 2 bowling balls a week from home cleanouts. It turns out that there is a serious correlation between bowlers and folks that lose their home to tax forfeiture.
> 
> As an aside, are there still bowling alleys?
> 
> ...


Not to sidetrack your thread, but check this:








'BALLSY' BACKYARD: Muskegon man finds 158 buried bowling balls during home renovation


When David Olson started demo work on his concrete staircase, he never expected to pull one bowling ball after another out from beneath.




www.wzzm13.com


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> So, you mean that this might not be the deal of a lifetime? Lol. :bviously aggressive sarcasm::
> 
> I do have a real addiction to old things, though. I feel a primordial attraction and admiration for things past (vehicles and such). As I've posted in another thread, I recently bought a 64 F700 dump truck. I have a 77 6 wheeler F150. My Vette is an 80. Etc etc etc.
> View attachment 775792
> ...


That is a $2000 boat all day long. For $2000 I will remove it from your property and scrap it


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

piketroller said:


> Not sure "Chic" is the right word here if Macs spellchecked his original post.
> 
> Fiancé = dude, Fiancée = chic


----------



## IGGY (May 4, 2020)

Enjoy your boat, Macs. Hopefully it will help you get tons of fish!!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

It was choppy, but I took her out of Brest Bay yesterday. I was set up for trolling, but it was way too weedy for me. I would've gone further out past the weeds in a bigger boat or on a calmer day, but I settled for catfishing the hot pond. I forgot my catfish poles, so I used one of the trolling poles like a giant bait caster, lol. I put 6 in the box and released a few more before I decided that I already had more than I really wanted to clean. 

I've had her on local lakes a couple of times so far, as well. Everything is working well except that I haven't figured out how to get the two live wells to fire up. The two bait wells work great, though. 

Now, I just need to find some fishes to catch!





































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Good outing Mac!

I'm not familiar with sparkle boats.... (Roll eyes.)
Your live wells might have removable pipes with seals on one end that need placed in position ( hole in well bottom) upright to hold water.
Your console should (?) have switches to pump water into them. Maybe the bonus of a circulation switch.

Fuses suspect if you have switches and no pump power. Followed by wiring connection terminals conditions. Followed by pump condition.

Part of your winterizing will be pumps and lines care. As of course your engine.
Don't scrimp on the engine winterization. Or let it freeze without being winterized. A busted pump housing from freezing can be a bitter lesson in how well a pump can be buried in the bowels of a boat.

And...If you have a blower on your engine compartment , treat it as a vital function..... It don't work , you don't fire engine. Or smoke. Or grill ect...


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Just throwing it out there......... I name every vehicle that I have an attachment to, including my work trucks. It's bad form to leave a boat unnamed. I like to let it come to me organically, but nothing has bit me on the ass yet. Thinking about Red Rocket. Funny and accurate.

Hit me with some fresh ideas. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

Thought about naming one Rinse Dew.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Sparklehorse?
Gary Glitter?
Disco Biscuit?
In The Red?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Looking at the shape Red Arrow comes to mind


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Limp Fishzkit 

because you did it all for the hookie!!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

The Nothin Yet


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

Eye Candy

Red Rover 

Reel SlimeMac

Mac Attack 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

piketroller said:


> Limp Fishzkit
> 
> because you did it all for the hookie!!


Funny

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ETW (May 18, 2020)

What the heck is a "Sparkle Boat" anyway? It doesn't sound very nautical to this old fisherman.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

ETW said:


> What the heck is a "Sparkle Boat" anyway? It doesn't sound very nautical to this old fisherman.


It's the saucy, some may say derisive, term applied to my boat by "serious" anglers that would never deign to own something that doesn't look boring. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ETW (May 18, 2020)

Lots of adjectives there Macs but not much of an answer since I still have no idea. Perhaps as they say "a picture is worth 1000 words"? "Serious" anglers huh? No offense meant here but 'tis rather hyperbolic.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

"Sparkly Griswold".
("Clarks tub".)


----------

